
The case for capping all prison sentences at 20 years - docker_up
https://www.vox.com/future-perfect/2019/2/12/18184070/maximum-prison-sentence-cap-mass-incarceration
======
kw71
> Studies have found that people almost always age out of crime

This is in the local news today, DNA matched on a rape from 1990, the suspect
was in jail already on another case. [https://www.wxii12.com/article/dna-
evidence-helps-winston-sa...](https://www.wxii12.com/article/dna-evidence-
helps-winston-salem-police-solve-rape-case-from-nearly-30-years-ago/26311067)

~~~
mc32
Yeah, people with rap sheets, I don’t think tend to age out of criminality.

Young offenders (most?), yeah, I believe they have the potential to age out as
they mature and are given avenues to pursue other civil endeavors.

~~~
kw71
I know personally both kinds of cases but unfortunately the career criminals
are not as rare really as they seem to be for this author

------
RcouF1uZ4gsC
One problem is that this has follow-on effects of reducing sentences for other
crimes. For example, murder would be 20 years because that is the cap. What do
you make rape? You don't want to make it 20 years since then that incentivizes
the perpetrator to always kill the victim. Given the above, you are looking at
10-15 years at most for rapists. Then you need to differentiate the serial
rapist (see Larry Nasser) from the non-serial rapist. All said, you are
probably looking at sentences of 5-10 years for even the most heinous single
rape conviction.

~~~
ep103
So long as pirating music stays at 20 years, society should be fine.

~~~
ahje
Don't forget tax evasion!

------
sfopdxnonstop
Practical arguments are irrelevant. Some crimes deserve longer incarcerations
therefore we have the unpleasant obligation to do so. That's justice.

~~~
diegoperini
It is perfectly reasonable to argue that actually, practical arguments are the
only ones that are relevant. It is not inherently apparent which crimes
deserves how much incarceration without analyzing each one case by case.

------
macadamiachan
What about adding caning to the sentences ?

